# need advice on XXR wheel size fitment on mk4



## 2005Diesel (Sep 29, 2012)

hi dillemma is i'm thinking to go with XXR 527 or 530 as they both similar concave style just wanted to get opinions which size is better to go 17x9.75 with +25 offset 225 45 17 tire or 18x9.75 with +20 offset 225 40 18 tire, as i just ordered a set of JOM coilovers for my daily driver will not go crazy low as the roads in GTA not really smooth and im driving 150 km a day atleast. I got now XXR 530 18x8.75 with +35 offset with 235 40 18 from my previous car they look huge on my golf and not sticking out almost i even placed a 12 mm spacers at the back so its kinda now aligned with front wheels. anyway anyone have pics or advices how it'll look lmk thanks


----------



## 87vr6 (Jan 17, 2002)

Rough roads in GTA? Grand theft auto? Write some new code then.


----------



## 2005Diesel (Sep 29, 2012)

87vr6 said:


> Rough roads in GTA? Grand theft auto? Write some new code then.


GTA stands for Greater Toronto Area


----------



## 87vr6 (Jan 17, 2002)

Ok, seriously, it's hard to tell what you are asking for.. You say your current wheels look too big on your car, so you're going to buy ones that are even bigger?


----------



## 2005Diesel (Sep 29, 2012)

87vr6 said:


> Ok, seriously, it's hard to tell what you are asking for.. You say your current wheels look too big on your car, so you're going to buy ones that are even bigger?


yes they are is because rims im running now has bigger tire and are an "1 narrower so what i want to do is get narrower tire and stretch it on wider rim that will give a look of smaller sidewall and of course some poke because of more positive offset


----------

